# Teach me about Coat Blowing?



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

I may be suicidal. Or Tippi may be. How long does this last? She is 16 months old and I don't remember ever having this much difficulty keeping her de-matted. If y'all tell me that it won't always be this way, I'll keep at it. Otherwise, she's getting a haircut. 

And I don't mind brushing her. She goes to work with me every day so it's easy to put her up on the counter and brush her. But SHE'S not liking it right now. She likes being brushed when there aren't all these mats!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It WON'T last for ever, but only you (and she!) can make the call about when enough is enough. It can depend a lot on the type of coat. The curlier thay are, and the more undercoat they have, the worse it's likely to be. From the photo you posted, she doesn't look curly, nor does she seem to have a ton of undercoat.

Part of the problem may be that you are "brushing" her. Most people find that the only way to really get down to the skin, and get (and keep!) all mats removed is with a good quality comb, like the CC Buttercomb. It also helps to keep the coat REALLY clean and well-conditioned. When Kodi was in the wost stages of blowing coat, I bathed him every 4-5 days... Any longer and he matted more. Just remember... NEVER wet a matted coat. It will felt, and become almost impossible to comb out. Corn starch on DRY mats can help a lot in gettting the hair to slip apart with a comb.

But remeber, as long as you are not intending to show in conformation, it's totally up to you whether the work of getting through coat blowing with a long coat is worth it. To me, it was, but there is absolutely NO shame in deciding on a cute puppy cut until they are past that age. You can always let her hair grow out again later!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Get yourself a slicker brush a softer one for toy breeds. I start with that and then use a comb when I find a mat. It will help get the loose dead hair out. Look up how to line come. I am still amazed how easy it is to not even feel mats. You need to get all the way to the skin. Adding a bit of leave on conditioner to a clean coat helps too.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

She's a doll!! I agree with the slicker brush then comb - works wonders. I cut gabby down when she started to blow her coat (it wasn't worth the struggles and not fair on her) and I loved the look so much I've kept it. It does get better!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't have any input on the blown coat topic (I'm not there yet) but I wanted to tell you she's gorgeous. I love her markings on her face.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

You guys are the best. I gave her a bath last night and it took me two hours to comb her out afterwards, not to mention the time it took PRE-bathing. But y'all are right. It seems a little more manageable today with her clean coat. I'm going to hang in there for two reasons. 1. I just love her long coat!, and 2. I hate to cut all her hair off when it's getting so cold. Maybe it will blow over (pun intended) quickly! Thanks!


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, and Karen. I did say brushing, but I actually do a combo thing with a brush AND a comb. I think my comb is pretty good, but it's not the one that you guys have been talking about so maybe I'll investigate that comb too. You're going to laugh, but one of the BEST combs that I've used on her was one that came in one of those travel kits that the airlines give you on overseas flights. It was awesome! But somehow I lost it. I guess I need to take another trip.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I think we need more pictures of Tippi - she is ADORABLE. I love her little smile.  -Jeanne-


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

chataboutthat said:


> Oh, and Karen. I did say brushing, but I actually do a combo thing with a brush AND a comb. I think my comb is pretty good, but it's not the one that you guys have been talking about so maybe I'll investigate that comb too. You're going to laugh, but one of the BEST combs that I've used on her was one that came in one of those travel kits that the airlines give you on overseas flights. It was awesome! But somehow I lost it. I guess I need to take another trip.


I can't imagine it could work like a Buttercomb, though. These are made of polished stainless steel, so there is nothing to catch on the hairs themselves. I just glides through un-kmnotted hair, and as a result if you pick carefully at mats with it, it helps break them up gently, without damaging more hair.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

OK. I ordered the buttercomb. I hope it gets here before Tippi and I break up.

And thanks to you guy who commented on how cute she is. She has enriched a lot of lives!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She IS adorable!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2012)

Tippi is gorgeous! My Bobby, 20 mo. Is blowing his coat for the 2nd time. This time is much, much worse than last year at 10 mo. Buddy is also blowing his coat at 1 year. I spend a lot of time combing them out twice a day. Both have long coats and neither have been trimmed. Has anyone just trimmed the ends of the hair? I was thinking this might help, especially Bobby!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

She's so beautiful, hang in there and if you can't work with the mats and the grooming, give her a haircut. She'll still be beautiful.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

she has the sweetest face ever!


----------



## Buckeyenative (Sep 19, 2012)

Tippi is so gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Seriously, aren't we just the luckiest people to have the cutest breed on the planet? I look at Tippi sometimes and think, how was I so lucky to find you!? It's the cutest, happiest, most fun breed I've ever seen, and I've seen a LOT.

(pretty soon I'm really going to sound like the dog lady)


----------



## HavanaV (Nov 11, 2013)

Something to help you with the matting is a solution found on Amazon called "The Stuff". Its actually a silcone based spray. I hold the hair at her body and start combing. When I find a matted area or knot, then spray the matted area fairly good and while holding the base of the hair (near the body), slowly comb or even pick it apart. It works fairly well on Havana. Hopefully you will not have tooo may of these matted area to worry about otherwise combing out a long hair havanese can take some time.

Dont get discouraged, the extra effort will be worth it afterwards!!


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks, i'll look for the stuff!

most havanese only blow their coats 2-3 times, am i understanding that correctly??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

chataboutthat said:


> thanks, i'll look for the stuff!
> 
> most havanese only blow their coats 2-3 times, am i understanding that correctly??


Yes and no. Kodi blew his coat last Jan. after being sick with a Clostridium infection. When I mentioned it to the vet, she said it wasn't uncommon for dogs of ANY breed to blow their coats if they got sick. So they CAN blow their coats at other times, for other reasons. But the "puppy hair" type of blowing coat is usually 2-3 times. with the first being (by far!) the worst.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine get a bad coat after they have been in heat. Maddie is worse than Zoey after her heat.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2012)

Bobby's second blowing of his coat is by far worse than his 1st. I think it is because his hair is much longer and fuller now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful Hav! Remember it gets worse "Blowing Coat" before it gets better. At this point, you need to be combing 2 x day.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

HA! i wish! i'm brushing her like 4-5 times a day. she looks at me like "you are KIDDING me, right?"

and which one is dexter and which one is jack? they're beautiful!


----------

